# Best and cheapest place for live food ?? Help



## CleanHome Chameleons (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi there, what's the cheapest live food around can any body give there thoughts many thanks mark


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

We carry a full range for £1.40 per tub and deliver it too  -
Live Foods - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


----------



## sam n mushu (Jun 4, 2012)

i buy mine from swell reptiles

http://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/reptile-supplies/reptile-livefood-933.html

£1.44 per tub and £2.99 delivery, i havent found it cheaper anywhere else, and all the live food are in brilliant condition and not dead.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

I normally use Swell Reptiles online. They sell pretty much all the common livefoods and good prices. I get my locusts from them, just over 2 quid for a super box of locusts (basically double the amount in the box) if i remember rightly. Worth checking them out :2thumb:


----------



## CleanHome Chameleons (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for that mate what about bulk bags and where do u source it or who is your supplers? And anybody else's thoughts 

Mark


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

batesysbikes said:


> Thanks for that mate what about bulk bags and where do u source it or who is your supplers? And anybody else's thoughts
> 
> Mark


We can do bulk bags, if you send us an e-mail to [email protected] we could give you a quote.


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

I get mine from Sherwood Pets. An unbeatable £1 a box! 

:no1:


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

Anything I say on the matter will be somewhat biased, so sticking to the facts... 1.39 per tub, P+P varies, for a typical order of 3 tubs would be 2.40

Please have a look (link below)


----------



## breeze1967 (Feb 25, 2011)

i get mine from internet reptile on ebay . i buy a bulk bag of 100 extra large locusts and on average get about 150 in the bag , cost is £ 17.76 no postage .


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

LFG said:


> Anything I say on the matter will be somewhat biased, so sticking to the facts... 1.39 per tub, P+P varies, for a typical order of 3 tubs would be 2.40
> 
> Please have a look (link below)


These guys are pretty good! Decent food that doesn't die straight away which is always nice.


----------

